# Is Surefire discontinuing some flashlights?



## matt_o (Apr 28, 2011)

I heard mention of this in a different thread but didn't want to interrupt it. Does anyone know if this is fact or not? If its true, how many are they dropping?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 28, 2011)

I've heard such news too... Probably their entire incan line which could bode poorly for P60 Surefire heads like myself... 
Imagine.. No more C2s.. Z2s... 6Ps... Their new lights will probably sport some new KLX6WH bullcrap XP-G head that's been
glued and riveted to the body tube... I seriously hope they don't go this route...

Shao


----------



## Mike 208 (Apr 28, 2011)

On the Surefire website, it mentions that they have discontinued all current rechargeable flashlights and conversion kits. This is because they are bringing out new rechargeables, to start hitting the shelves in (IIRC) September of this year. All of the discontinued lights (except 1, the L7[?]) are incandescent.


----------



## coctailer (Apr 28, 2011)

Some of the colored G2s and a few others. It isn't limited to the incans.

I have the list at the office of the ones that will be discontinued sometime in 2011.


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess I see where they're coming from, having people legoing your lights together and sticking non-Surefire parts in them can't be what Surefire wants. Now that LEDs are bright and efficient, incan is sort of a marginal technology, if all you want is light, then using an incan is not necessarily the right choice. It makes me think of what's happening with film stock companies... these days, the only people that need 35mm are professional photographers and niche hobbyists, and even that market is shrinking.

Nothing against incan here. Or 35mm...


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, LA police Gear now has a few of the discontinued one's on their web-site...sigh...good deals, but sad to see the Kroma on there :0(


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 28, 2011)

*The probably saved list includes*
6P-BK
C3-HA
C3-BK
G2-BK
G2-YL
A2L (all colors)
AZ2
E1B
E1L
E2L
E2DL
E2LAA
G2D-FYL
G3D-FYL
K2 Kroma (mil spec)
LX2
M1
M3LT (standard & strobe)
M6LT
T1A
U2
UB3T
V2
Z2S
All the X series introduced in the last 18 months​


*The likely endangered list includes*
AZ2-S (strobe version)
6P-GM
6PL-BK
6PN-BK
6PD-BK
6PDL-BK
9P-BK
C2-BK
C2-HA
C2L-HA
E1E-BK
E1E-HA
E2D-BK
E2E-BK
E2E-HA
E2E-SG
G2L-BK
G2L-OD
G2Z-BK
G2ZL-BK
G2L-YL
G2-TN
G2L-TN
G2Z-TN
G2ZL-TN
G2-OD
G2Z-OD
G2ZL-OD
G3-BK
G3L-BK
G2L-FYL
G3L-FYL
K2 Kroma (white)
L1-HA
L4-HA
L5-HA
M2
M3
M3T
M4
M6
S2
Z2-BK
Z2L-BK

Z48 tailcap
Z58 tailcap
Z59 tailcap
Z73 tailcap (green G)
Z75 tailcap (tan G)
KT1 bezels
KT2 bezels
KT3 bezels
KT4 bezel
A14 extender
A19 extender
A21 adapter
Z32 bezel
Z46 bezel

Z41 tailcap (still available on the 6P)
Z44 bezel (still available on the 6P)
Z72 tailcap (still available on the black G2)
Z74 tailcap (still available on the yellow G)​



​


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 28, 2011)

WTH? Why is the L1 on the list? And the C2??? Even there current production "X" series can't replace the fit of that...sigh...at least the C3 is not on the chopping block...yet. Sad to see the L4 on there as well...that's the light that put SF at the top of the LED Market...THE Original "WALL OF LIGHT"...there's no replacement for that either...oh well...they can't justify keeping all these old models in production for a handful of flashlight nuts...LOL!


----------



## calipsoii (Apr 29, 2011)

At first I didn't see the A2 on ElectronGuru's endangered list. Then I remembered that's because it's already discontinued.

:sigh:


----------



## yowzer (Apr 29, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> *The likely endangered list includes*
> C2-HA



Say it ain't so!

What about the non-strobe AZ2? That's not in either list...

I'm picturing myself sinking way too much into Surefire lights in the near future.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 29, 2011)

yowzer said:


> What about the non-strobe AZ2?


 
Added


----------



## Xacto (Apr 29, 2011)

Z41 tailcap.... can not believe that. Not everyone wants a clicky.

G2-tn good that I have one spare body, since one G2tan (with the Z44 bezel in the same color) just came into my EDC rotation. And I usually EDC only items that I can replace easily.

Thanks for the list. Let us hope for the best (meaning that the endangered ones will not be extinct). ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 29, 2011)

> No more C2s.. Z2s... 6Ps... Their new lights will probably sport some new KLX6WH bullcrap XP-G head that's been
> glued and riveted to the body tube... I seriously hope they don't go this route...


 


> And the C2??? Even there current production "X" series can't replace the fit of that...sigh...


 
Hard to believe but maybe the aftermarket dropins were taking a slice out of SF's pricey but not too bright LED upgrade options. I see the 6PL is on the hit list but the venerable 6P will probably stay. A well placed source who has reported reliably in the past tells me there will be a last C2 production run in July.

The Kroma was cutting edge some years ago but 50 lumens on white for 1.5 hours on two CR123A's now puts it in the classic category. Maybe the Milspec is kept alive by some U.S. government snake eater requirement.



> Z41 tailcap.... can not believe that. Not everyone wants a clicky.


 
Yep, I remember how not long ago some of the SF gurus here used to belittle the clickies on other brands as amateurish and non-tactical. Times change, I suppose.

Is this the beginning of the end for the SF twisty tailcap?

Or, does this just mean that the Z41 will be considered a spare part for the 6P and just not offered as a retail SKU?

CPF Moderator Herr Doktor Bernie was very fond of the SF twisty interface and gave me an appreciation for the simplicity and reliability of that design. Haven't seen Bernie here lately, hope he is OK.


----------



## Retinator (Apr 29, 2011)

I find it odd that the S2 (Stratum) and the AZ2's are already dying out. I guess the 3 modes on the S2 was overkill and the AZ2's were made redundant by the A2L's.

I just ordered up a G2 Tan, as my dealer confirmed that they are being discontnued.

Loads of culling here 

The firefighter lights are likely to be replaced by something along the lines of the new 'X' series lights 6PX-FYL/G2X-FYL maybe??

I want one of the new forest green lights when they come out!

Also sad to see the end of the Millenium incans, some great designs there.

And hey of the L1 is getting cut, just maybe they'll pop out the LX1!

Sadly, all the old cheap entry level lights are being replaced with newer versions that are twice as much. G2 to G2X etc....


----------



## RobertM (Apr 30, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> *The probably saved list includes*
> 6P-BK
> C3-HA
> C3-BK
> ...


 
ElectronGuru,

Is this list speculation or is it from a good, reliable source as being fact?

I hope it's more speculation...I really don't want to see all of those great incans gone.


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 30, 2011)

Retinator said:


> I find it odd that the S2 (Stratum) and the AZ2's are already dying out. I guess the 3 modes on the S2 was overkill and the AZ2's were made redundant by the A2L's.


 I do not find the demise of the Stratum strange at all. It was an odd duck. Surefire's lineup has differentiated itself from the horde of Chinese clones through their two-stage, and selector ring UIs. Having a light that copies the annoying morse code clicking of the clones.. Not a good idea, IMO, or a good design for a light.

Anyway, it's a shame to see some of the models go, but it really isn't a surprise. I'm actually surprised they're keeping the 6P and C3s around.. And a bit surprised the U2 isn't being discontinued. Getting a bit old in the tooth.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 30, 2011)

RobertM said:


> Is this list speculation or is it from a good, reliable source as being fact?


 
I'm not at liberty to say, but my word choice for category names has less to do with my source or sources than in SF's recent tendency to change its mind about how to achieve whatever is their goal. Some models are already gone. Models seen places like this may be gone in a matter of weeks. The rest will likely disappear gradually over the coming months.

Keep in mind, too, there are different levels of available. There's ready to make more, in stock at SF, in stock at a given dealer, and plentiful on CPFM. It will be a few years before models like the Z2 are rare enough to fetch a significant premium, for example.


----------



## coctailer (Apr 30, 2011)

RobertM said:


> ElectronGuru,
> 
> Is this list speculation or is it from a good, reliable source as being fact?
> 
> I hope it's more speculation...I really don't want to see all of those great incans gone.


 
I didn't compare every light, but it looks the same as the list I got from SF.

The 6P GM is already gone. I tried to get one a couple days ago. Juuuust missed it.

The "*The likely endangered list includes" *list is more of a "Will be discontinued sometime in 2011" list


----------



## Kestrel (May 1, 2011)

5 posts have been deleted. Please keep in mind that this thread is not for discussing where to purchase discontinued SureFire models. With many of those models being rather popular here, I'd expect that various info will get posted in the */Good Deals/* subforum in *CPF/MP*.


----------



## RobertM (May 2, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm not at liberty to say, but my word choice for category names has less to do with my source or sources than in SF's recent tendency to change its mind about how to achieve whatever is their goal. Some models are already gone. Models seen places like this may be gone in a matter of weeks. The rest will likely disappear gradually over the coming months.
> 
> Keep in mind, too, there are different levels of available. There's ready to make more, in stock at SF, in stock at a given dealer, and plentiful on CPFM. It will be a few years before models like the Z2 are rare enough to fetch a significant premium, for example.


 
Thanks for the info ElectronGuru. I just spoke with a my favorite dealer and asked about a few lights too (I was trying to order an L1 which sparked the conversation). They confirmed that all of the non-LED M-series are discontinued, as well as the E2e, G2Z, and L1 (these were all that I asked about). It's a sad day being a SF incand fan.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 2, 2011)

Wow... I wonder how it will affect the price of the older lights... People like their P60 drop ins... or maybe someone else will step up to fill the p60 style drop in Made in the USA lifetime warranty host shoes...

Hmmmmm....


----------



## leukos (May 3, 2011)

Well, LEDs have made huge strides these last few years and SF's line has become quite complicated, so I can understand their desire to clear out older models and simplify their lineup. I don't think most of us need to worry though, SF has great legacy support, so I'm sure we will be able to enjoy our favorites and still receive excellent warranty service on them for years to come.


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2011)

Very shocking that SF is killing off so many lights, but not exactly a huge surprise that they want to cut down on their older models...


----------



## gottawearshades (May 4, 2011)

Wow. That's all their incandescents. Sad that it's true, true that it's sad.


----------



## Darvis (May 4, 2011)

Not good news for those of us (me) with hoarder tendencies, now I'll be stocking up on spares like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## calipsoii (May 4, 2011)

Darvis said:


> Not good news for those of us (me) with hoarder tendencies, now I'll be stocking up on spares like there's no tomorrow.


 
I came home today to a mailbox with a C2, an E2E, an A2, FiveMega Strion sockets for both and a half-dozen Strion bulbs. Who you callin' an incan hoarder?


----------



## coctailer (May 4, 2011)

Great score!!!
I wish my lights would get here...............


----------



## Xacto (May 5, 2011)

Darvis said:


> Not good news for those of us (me) with hoarder tendencies, now I'll be stocking up on spares like there's no tomorrow.




I know what you mean, even though I already have quiete a stock of spare 6Ps. But nonetheless, there are theses fears and thoughts....

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## gottawearshades (May 5, 2011)

LA Police Gear has the U2 on their clearance page, but it's not on the list of retirements above. Does this mean Surefire plans on upgrading it, not discontinuing it?


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 5, 2011)

All of this information is subject to change and/or being incorrect. However, that U2 is the Team Soldier Edition and may not reflect anything about the standard U2.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 6, 2011)

I'm stocking up now while I have a chance... 
** mod edit - Please take it to PM's - Kestrel **


----------



## oldways (May 6, 2011)

SureFire dropping incandescent......a day that will live in infamy :shakehead


----------



## Retinator (May 6, 2011)

I may try to grab a C3 before it all dries up. I'm afraid the incans are dying much quicker than I thought.
On the plus side, they'll likely be on closeout all over the place during this year


----------



## coctailer (May 7, 2011)

oldways said:


> SureFire dropping incandescent......a day that will live in infamy :shakehead


 
They are not dropping incans.


----------



## nbp (May 8, 2011)

I can see some people's point of view in their feeling that SF doesn't want to keep making certain hosts when people are just going to go buy aftermarket dropins for them anyways. 

However, I have two lines of reasoning as to why that's silly if that's their reasoning. 1.) People who do this sort of thing are certainly in the minority, so I don't picture it as being a huge monetary loss on LAs. 2.) Yeah, we may be putting other people's dropins in them, but at least we're buying their hosts!!! If this ability to Lego SF lights and pop in new modules disappears with sealed heads, I suspect recreational users like many of us will buy fewer of their lights to begin with because we can't plug in new guts easily. The people/organizations that keep buying them would have bought them anyways whether they change them or not, so really what was gained by getting rid of the easily moddable Incan models?

I don't have tons of SFs, just a handful, but it still makes me sad to see this.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2011)

It seems as if Surefire would be in a good situation even if everyone did buy their lights and use different drop ins as they are still moving the original lights out the door. I have noticed that the E1E is getting harder to find at many of my local gun shops and other sources. I still really like that light with the Lumens Factory drop ins.

I may also have to stock up on one or two spares of the E1E simply because I still have 7 or 8 of the drop ins that are new in the box. I think the collector in me hates to see any old favorites go much more than the actual user in me.


----------



## angelofwar (May 9, 2011)

Ditto Robo-Cop...But, on the other hand, if they never got rid of any, what would we collect? What would be a classic. I hated to see the L2/L6 go, but now that they're gone, that makes the ones I have (in mint condition) unique (and a little more valuable).


----------



## Dioni (May 9, 2011)

Sad days to come... :mecry:


----------



## seale_navy (Jun 7, 2011)

well at least surefire kept the 6P incan and G2 incan. its better than nothing right guys??


----------



## lasermax (Jun 7, 2011)

Surefire m6 guardian not good at all


----------



## TJx (Jun 7, 2011)

Darvis said:


> Not good news for those of us (me) with hoarder tendencies, now I'll be stocking up on spares like there's no tomorrow.



Hoard Schmoard, I just picked up my 9th and 10th A2 at the 1ndy 1500 Gunshow this weekend. I'm starting to think that even people around CPF are going to think I'm a little mental. But as long as people are going to sell minty A2's for $75, I'll keep buying.


----------



## Dioni (Jun 8, 2011)

lasermax said:


> Surefire m6 guardian not good at all


 
:shakehead


----------



## lasermax (Jun 8, 2011)

I should say that the surefire m6 should stay as a incan and surefire can make a m6tl also the m6 seems to me to be a legend of its own its not good that there getting rid of incans on all the lights right now the m6 is my main booming light for walking home oorah for the surefire m6


----------



## lasermax (Jun 8, 2011)

The surefire is awsome light I didn't mean any thing bad its just sad that there getting rid of it


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 9, 2011)

Check out the website guys... a lot of models discontinued.

It is now official!

*DISCONTINUED:*
*LED*
G3L Fire Rescue
Kroma
AZ2-S
Stratum
Z2-S 
6PL Defender
6PL
G2L
L1 LumaMax
L5 LumaMax
Z2L 

*Incan*
M6
M4
G3
E2D
E2E 
6P
M2
C3
Z2
C2 
G2Z

:mecry:

I'm not liking the direction the company is going, personally.
I feel the newer designs are cheap looking and not as tough looking, and I hate the lack of knurling!


----------



## ASheep (Jun 9, 2011)

:shakehead:mecry:
A sad day indeed 
The venerable 6P has reached the end of its life... The mighty legend of the M6 is at an end... They will live on in our collections!
Tonight I'll light up all my Surefires as a tribute.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 9, 2011)

It sure is a sad day... a little bitter sweet though. I just paid for my UB3T pre-order and it's on it's way...


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Check out the website guys... a lot of models discontinued.
> 
> It is now official!


WOW! The unfortunate end of an era. I am shocked that the 6P was chopped but the E1E survived! Incans getting the chop from the lineup was a long time coming and some lights I'm surprised lasted as long as they did but still a sad thing to see.


----------



## Sailboat (Jun 9, 2011)

I noticed this and came to CPF and saw you had already posted the list..It's unfortunate. A lot of awesome models are gone.


----------



## Sailboat (Jun 9, 2011)

carrot said:


> WOW! The unfortunate end of an era. I am shocked that the 6P was chopped but the E1E survived! Incans getting the chop from the lineup was a long time coming and some lights I'm surprised lasted as long as they did but still a sad thing to see.



Perhaps people are valuing runtime over output and the longer running, less powerful E1E was more fitting to buyers' interests?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 9, 2011)

There must be a niche market for the E1e, military contracting perhaps?


----------



## nbp (Jun 9, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Check out the website guys... a lot of models discontinued.
> I'm not liking the direction the company is going, personally.
> I feel the newer designs are cheap looking and not as tough looking, and I hate the lack of knurling!


 

And let's not forget perhaps one of the most important flaws for our hobby, the lack of modularity and lego-ability. 

The future: A bunch of smooth textured, multi-mode, sealed head, non-interchangeable lights.... there's a market no one has explored yet.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 9, 2011)

nbp said:


> And let's not forget perhaps one of the most important flaws for our hobby, the lack of modularity and lego-ability.
> 
> The future: A bunch of smooth textured, multi-mode, sealed head, non-interchangeable lights.... there's a market no one has explored yet.


 

You are correct. I was going to point out some of these points myself, however I stopped while I was ahead of myself as I didn't want to go off topic!


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> There must be a niche market for the E1e, military contracting perhaps?


 
Hmm, I'm thinking the E1E with its full spectrum light output and ability to take red, blue and IR filters probably has something to do with it, now that you mention it.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 10, 2011)

M4, M6, C2 AND C3??? I think I'm gonna go cry now...TGIF! I know what I'll be doing this week-end...a sad day indeed...once the initial "extras" get sold, expect C2's and C3's to fetch a pretty penny on the MP...sigh...can I get a hug here, please??? FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 10, 2011)

And now EVERY incan turbo-head has been discontinued...along with the HA Clickies...


----------



## Sailboat (Jun 10, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> And now EVERY incan turbo-head has been discontinued...along with the HA Clickies...


 
M3T is still being produced oddly enough.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that...maybe that was the only one they were selling enough of? Or because it's completely compatible with their "M" series weaponlights???


----------



## lasermax (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe somebody can explain to me that they upgraded the m6 but not the m4 ???


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 10, 2011)

They probably don't see the need between the M3LT and M6LT as the runtime increase from the M3LT wouldn't be too dramatic.

The KX9T can be used on the M4 body anyway, so you can still have an M4LT


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn, we all knew it was coming, but it still sucks when it gets here. The important thing now is to keep the lights we have running. I don't want to send one of my 6P's in for repairs and get one of those horrifically ugly 6PX's back. Start looking for bulb/part alternatives now imo.


----------



## ARA (Jun 10, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Check out the website guys... a lot of models discontinued.
> 
> It is now official!
> 
> ...


 

I am saddened by the culling of the venerable 6P, C2, M2 and Z2. Having recently discovered the joys of quality Surefire incandescent lights. this is truly disappointing. :thumbsdow

I agree with DRB some of the new designs just look cheap. :sick2:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 10, 2011)

I would not take a single model's lack of discontinued badge as gospel that its staying. This process has shown a great lack of planning with a rolling, mutable schedule.

The only way this will end well is if the lack of their best old models to lean on, forces them to produce truley excellent new models.


----------



## JCK (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure is a shame alright. Especially with so many of their torches discontinued that I still want to get. 

I hope that, similar to what electronguru said, their new models will be as innovative as when they first started many years ago.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 10, 2011)

IMO they will need PK back for that to happen!


----------



## Xacto (Jun 10, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Check out the website guys... a lot of models discontinued.
> 
> It is now official!
> 
> ...


:mecry: 
:mecry:

The Z2-S surprises me. I was always tempted to buy one but lacking any legoability, I stayed away from ordering one.

I second that. That even the true classics get discontinued, that hurts even though I do have some 6P and 4 Z2 with only 2 in a EDC rotations. Nonetheless I get the feeling I have to stock up on them. I wonder how this will effect 

a) the third party dropin market in general 
b) the market of clones like Solarforce etc. Will it boost their sales or will they start discontinuing their knock-offs themselves?



nbp said:


> And let's not forget perhaps one of the most important flaws for our hobby, the lack of modularity and lego-ability.
> 
> The future: A bunch of smooth textured, multi-mode, sealed head, non-interchangeable lights.... there's a market no one has explored yet.


 
I surely would not have started in this hobby (and started to stockpile lights) if they were all of the sealed head, non-interchangeable type. In that case, I flashlight would have simply stayed just a tool for me. But thanks to the Legoability of Surefire, things developed in another way.

Indeed a sad day. Anyone already commented on their Facebook page?

Cheers
Thorsten

Edit: Just posted something on their Facebook page.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 10, 2011)

I just visited Surefire's website. I find it very interesting that they are discontinuing the 6P incandescent as well as the 6P LED and 6P LED Defender, but are leaving the 6P Defender incandescent. So their only surviving 6P will be the incandescent defender? Interesting choice...

So when I saw that, I did some quick shopping around online, seeing as I need another P60 host. I thought maybe more places would be liquidating their Surefire 6P models. I found a source for a sale of new 6P Defender incandescents for a smokin' deal! I grabbed one fast. I was going to buy a Solarforce L2, plus forward click switch, plus a spare P60 bulb, but that combo would have cost me almost as much as the deal I got on the complete Surefire light. So now I'll have a 6P Original, a 6P Defender, 2 P60 lamps, 2 different tailcap options, and a handful of P60 drop-ins. I just need to get setup with a charger and some 17670s and RCR123s for guilt-free lumens!

Hopefully, the P60 host/drop-in/accessory market stays strong, even though Surefire has dropped almost all of their P60 format models. I still can't believe they are killing off possibly the most iconic model of all time - the 6P Original. Sad...


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2011)

Man. I can't believe they are cutting so many classic models. The 6P and E2D are what got me interested in Surefires in the first place. Also, the venerable L1?!? Say it ain't so. It should be a crime to nix the L1 without first coming through with the never to be seen LX1. Sheesh! Glad I have a few 6P hosts now. I agree with all of your sentiments regarding the lack of lego-ability with new lights and also the lack of knurling. They just plain don't look as good to me. Hopefully I can pick up a Z2-S on super clearance as I have been really wanting to try a SF that uses the K2-TFFC.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed it. When did PK leave Surefire?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 10, 2011)

gottawearshades said:


> I'm sorry I missed it. When did PK leave Surefire?


PK hasn't left SureFire - he is Vice President of Consumer Products.
ICON is the separate brand of consumer products.


----------



## nbp (Jun 10, 2011)

Size15's said:


> PK hasn't left SureFire - he is Vice President of Consumer Products.
> ICON is the separate brand of consumer products.


 

So he's in charge of giving "regular people" type customers what they want? Is this change what SF feels customers want? Judging by the slamming Icon is getting in another thread, I'm not certain PK knows what people want... And these changes in the lineup don't seem to be what we want either.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 10, 2011)

nbp said:


> Is this change what SF feels customers want? Judging by the slamming Icon is getting in another thread, I'm not certain PK knows what people want... And these changes in the lineup don't seem to be what we want either.


 
Its as though the commercial products engineers underdesign and PK overdesigns. Working separately, we get the latest SF and Icon designs. Working together they make magic!


----------



## matt_o (Jun 10, 2011)

My hope is that Surefire will start to fill the void back in between the PX and GX series and the newer UB3T and M6LT. I can't spend $600 to $700 on a new cutting edge (for Surefire) design and I don't want to spend $120 on a cheap looking light that originally was far less expensive. I much prefer the E-series myself which aside from the E2L AA hasn't received much attention lately.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 10, 2011)

It's business. 

Surefire is responding to market demand. Why would a non-flashaholic buy an E2e that is a one speed that burns for an hour when they can buy a 6PX Pro that has 2 output levels and can squeeze out 30+ hours of light on a single set of batteries for the same price?

Light quality is like beer, either you get it or you don't. Most of the public (US) drinks Bud and doesn't give a hoot about color rendition when it comes to light IMHO.


The question to ask yourselves now is how many lamps do I need to last the rest of my life?!









e


----------



## nbp (Jun 10, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> Its as though the commercial products engineers underdesign and PK overdesigns. Working separately, we get the latest SF and Icon designs. Working together they make magic!


 

Well said. Like I have stated, I only have a handful of SFs, but I like the ones I have. And I like what they are capable of. Need long runtime? Use the G2L. Need to participate in Carrot's Incan challenge? No worries, just pop the P60 back in for a lovely warm incan fun time. With the new lights, stuff like that is impossible. 

I think what make lights like the C2, C3, 6P, Z2, M2 etc. desireable is that they combine good aesthetic appeal with insane durability and un-ending modularity and user serviceability/uprgradability through parts swapping and aftermarket add-ons. This is what made them not only fun, but also practical for LEO and military use. New designs like the 6PX and G2X series lights fail on all those accounts. Not good looking. Not as tough (lots of complaints of mode switching etc when beat on..). Not modular. *Not field serviceable*. Not upgradeable.

I understand the reasoning that not all products can be made indefinitely. New stuff has to be designed to please customers and keep up with the times, and obviously something has to go to make room. I get that. What I don't get is the idea that getting rid of some of the most iconic and useful lights in the lineup is the way to accomplish that. The very features that made these lights popular are basically being eliminated in the new lights in lieu of gimmicky styling and tacticool features.

I think we are seeing the demise of the P60 system era before our eyes.

And I think we are seeing a future in which Surefire takes up a replace rather than repair policy for their lights. User serviceable parts will be gone soon.


----------



## Retinator (Jun 10, 2011)

I think we're mostly experiencing a lot of shock over such a big change in direction for Surefire. Nearly the entire old classics are being wiped out.

Could this just be a massive decline in incans overall? Why build 1000 incans when they can build 1000 LED models that sell faster? Since their main market is Gov't/LEO etc... they'll benefit the most by moving to LEDs.

Even with the new syko inflated prices, it wouldn't take long for a department to have the new lights pay for themselves quickly.

Lego was a cool concept, but one I never cared for, as I prefer my stuff in stock form. But that's just me.

I do like the look of the new C2X (in the catalogue anyways). And hey where's that forest green? Lots to mourn, but also plenty to look forward to I think.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 11, 2011)

If I manufactured widgets would I care if people bought them and swaped parts around? Not in the least. If I manufactured flashlights would I care if people modified them? Not at all. The people at Surefire who design lights and make decisions are following a "make something new for me" business model. I'm predicting that Surefire will sell fewer flashlights and more weapon accessories.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2011)

Hell of a thing going on the SureFire website an seeing all the inca. models being discontinued. It would be easier to list the handful that aren't. The original 6P didn't make it. But the 9P is still going to be produced . . . for now.


----------



## novice (Jun 11, 2011)

Didn't own any L1 lights until this week, when I decided to buy 2 (1 used, 1 new good deal). It's a bittersweet time to pick up on some good deals out there, but I feel bad for all the future flashaholics getting into this 10 years down the road, who won't necessarily know what they missed out on. How much do you think an A19 single-cell extender will go for then? 

There are also some people making wonderful 3rd-party SF mods/upgrades/parts for, that I don't want to see impacted too seriously by these developments on Surefire's part.


----------



## Xacto (Jun 11, 2011)

After receiving the bad news yesterday, I immediately went to a local gun shop I suspected to have Surefire in stock. And I was lucky - they had one last Surefire 6P ("We switched our stocks towards Fenix"....) I got at a 10% discount (I would have bought it for the sticker price since the boxing is in a pristine shape, but it was nice of the sales lady to offer it right away.

And here it is











Now I think it is time to 
a) sell a few unbuilt scale model kits to collect funds
b) plan how many Z2 and maybe 6Ps with the P60L I should try to get
c) make my mind up if I want to get a G3 (took some time to like the G2 already) and if a Z2-S should come into my stock. Not legoable, only made for a short time and honestly - if I need a strobe light, I prefer one with the Gladius UI.

Cheers
Thorsten - Surefire Fanboy (yes, I admit it!)


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 11, 2011)

It shocks me to see the 6P hacked from the line up. I have a pair of 6P's with malkoff modules, one bored and one not. Dont ever expect to see these at the marketplace. 65 incan lumens and wasting a set of primaries for a measily hour of runtime is not exactly cutting edge anymore, and is most likely the reason. I still think they should make enough 6P's to satisfy demand, as it is a company icon.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 12, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> I'm not liking the direction the company is going, personally.
> I feel the newer designs are cheap looking and not as tough looking, and I hate the lack of knurling!


 
I don't even like their new logo. The new logo and smooth design makes them look more like a Surefire knockoff than an actual Surefire. I still have a UB3T on order as I've been waiting for it in one form or another for three years so it would be a shame to back out now. However, the new aesthetic has my interest in Surefire waning. I definitely prefer the old knurled style. I'm really shocked by the discontinuation of the 6P. It's always been a mainstay of the lineup.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 12, 2011)

KROMATICS said:


> I don't even like their new logo. The new logo and smooth design makes them look more like a Surefire knockoff than an actual Surefire. I still have a UB3T on order as I've been waiting for it in one form or another for three years so it would be a shame to back out now. However, the new aesthetic has my interest in Surefire waning. I definitely prefer the old knurled style. I'm really shocked by the discontinuation of the 6P. It's always been a mainstay of the lineup.


 
I agree completely.

I have a UB3T on the way, but I don't think I'll be buying any of the newer led models unless some of the rechargeable ones are released. Even then, they will have to compete with Malkoffs latest dropin and my trust Z3!

I will continue to buy the older models however, as I love those!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone else find this slightly amusing??


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2011)

That model practically just came out. They discontinued it?? :huh2:

Wow! That sends a clear message. Namely . . . "We don't stand behind our product."

Wasn't even out long enough to have a chance at becoming popular. Seriously


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 12, 2011)

*NEW DISCONTINUED*


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 12, 2011)

The AZ2-S doesn't offer anything that isn't included in the future R1 or UAR.
But it seems to offer a two stage Tailcap for Surefire C-Series Threads. Has anybody tried it out together with a Malkoff Drop-In?


----------



## trbofrek (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone know if surefire is going to keep adding onto the discontinued list any time soon? Or is the C2 led not going to be on the chopping block?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> The AZ2-S doesn't offer anything that isn't included in the future R1 or UAR.
> But it seems to offer a two stage Tailcap for Surefire C-Series Threads. Has anybody tried it out together with a Malkoff Drop-In?


 
Any future SureFire model is little more than thin air or vaporware considering the company's horrendous reputation for releasing future models. As of now, and any time in the forseeable future, the AZ2-S isn't remotely obsolete. Nice of SureFire to discontinue it anyway though. :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2011)

trbofrek said:


> does anyone know if surefire is going to keep adding onto the discontinued list any time soon? Or is the C2 led not going to be on the chopping block?


 
Well, it's a popular model. But so was the 6P and it's gone. If you want an LED C2 and don't own one already, now is definitely the time to buy.


----------



## Brasso (Jun 12, 2011)

Just my opinion, but if they wanted to sell more lights it would have been better to simply upgrade the led's and design them to take rechargeable batteries. This would have gone a long way towards increasing sales. They're still selling 120 lumen lights that only run for 2 hours on 2 primaries. Hell, I have single AA lights brighter than that and they run for almost as long. They need to upgrade led's and circuits, not discontinue.

As others have stated, I have no use for the newer designs that can't be upgraded and can't run on RCR's. I've pretty much gone from buying Surefires to buying Malkoffs.

The only Surefires I currently own are a Z2, G2, G2Z, and E2L-AA. I'll be keeping all of those except maybe the G2 as it's a newer one that can't be upgraded.


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 13, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Any future SureFire model is little more than thin air or vaporware considering the company's horrendous reputation for releasing future models. As of now, and any time in the forseeable future, the AZ2-S isn't remotely obsolete. Nice of SureFire to discontinue it anyway though. :thumbsdow


 
I know the problem of Surefires release dates. But if they want to start the production of new models, it can be very helpful to stop the production of the older models. Otherwise You always have to keep some capacities for the older stuff.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> I know the problem of Surefires release dates. But if they want to start the production of new models, it can be very helpful to stop the production of the older models. Otherwise You always have to keep some capacities for the older stuff.



If SureFire had a reputation for releasing new models on time, if the AZ2-S were an older model, and if it were inca. instead of LED; I'd honestly agree with you.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That model practically just came out. They discontinued it??


Well, you have to admit it makes a change. Quite often they discontinue things *before* they come out, lol


----------



## radioactive_man (Jun 13, 2011)

They axe the 6P, but keep the E1E which is only capable of 15 lumens for 90 minutes? WTH Surefire?!?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 13, 2011)

Unbelievable... Surefire chopping the 6P is like Toyota chopping the Corolla... Perhaps this is due to the many 6P clones flooding the market?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Well, you have to admit it makes a change. Quite often they discontinue things *before* they come out, lol


 
It's funny cause it's true. 

But I suspect few are feeling the LOLZ.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 13, 2011)

radioactive_man said:


> They axe the 6P, but keep the E1E which is only capable of 15 lumens for 90 minutes? WTH Surefire?!?


 
Maybe the employee told to update the website decided he badly needed a break, and just forgot about the E1E.

Or, more likely, SureFire will get to it tomorrow. :thumbsdow


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, let's be fair. They are discontinuing a variant on a new light. I don't think they are discontinuing the "new" AZ2, and I was happy to pick up an AZ2 (-S or non-S) for $150. It's probably the best implementation of two beam patterns in one light, with terrific tint, and the more folks make fun of it here, the more tempted I am to buy myself a second AZ2-S while I can.



KROMATICS said:


> *NEW DISCONTINUED*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

gottawearshades said:


> Well, let's be fair. They are discontinuing a variant on a new light. I don't think they are discontinuing the "new" AZ2, and I was happy to pick up an AZ2 (-S or non-S) for $150. It's probably the best implementation of two beam patterns in one light, with terrific tint, and the more folks make fun of it here, the more tempted I am to buy myself a second AZ2-S while I can.


 
Reminds me of an excellent piece of advice I heard from someone else . . . 

"If you find something that truly works great for you. Buy at least two. Heck, buy several if you can afford it. Pretty soon the company that makes it will either discontinue it or 'improve' it. Either way, if you lose the one you have, if it gets stolen, or just wears out; you're not gonna be happy. So buy another one as soon as you can."

Honestly, that's just excellent freaking advice!!


----------



## Agile54 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mono I first heard that back in the '90s from my friend Clint Smith " 1 is none, 2 is one & 3 is about right. "

Just saying ...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2011)

Who knows . . . Might have been him.


----------



## Xacto (Jun 14, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> [...]
> "If you find something that truly works great for you. Buy at least two. Heck, buy several if you can afford it. Pretty soon the company that makes it will either discontinue it or 'improve' it. Either way, if you lose the one you have, if it gets stolen, or just wears out; you're not gonna be happy. So buy another one as soon as you can."
> 
> Honestly, that's just excellent freaking advice!!


 
Currently collecting funds for a Z2L, 6PL and 6PDL for the collection in MINT, unopened boxed. Makes roundabout 370 Euro... yeah.... :shakehead bad addiction. Good thing is, scale model kits for the same amount of money take up way more space, even unbuilt.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ASheep (Jun 14, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Currently collecting funds for a Z2L, 6PL and 6PDL for the collection in MINT, unopened boxed. Makes roundabout 370 Euro... yeah.... :shakehead bad addiction. Good thing is, scale model kits for the same amount of money take up way more space, even unbuilt.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
I know the feeling, I'm fighting the urge to buy a 6P, Z2, C2, E2D and another A2... Then I look at my shelf full of knives and flashlights, and then to the shelves and shelves of scale models... (I have 5 unbuilt Bundeswehr vehicles sitting on my desk) I'm gonna need a bigger room to store everything in!

Do I really need it all? (I think you guys know the answer!)

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## gsr (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, at least we have the CFP Marketplace to find those discontinued lights that we still desire. I, too, have found scale models can take up alot of space. That's why most of my kits are 1/144 scale aircraft and 1/72 scale armor.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 14, 2011)

As of 3:45pm (PST) today (6/14), the 6P Original is back on their website. It has had it's "discontinued" status reversed. However, it's MSRP is listed as $88, compared to the 6P Defender, which is listed at $79. That seems the reverse of how they were listed before. The 6P LED and 6P LED Defender are still listed as discontinued. Very confusing...


----------



## Roger999 (Jun 15, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> As of 3:45pm (PST) today (6/14), the 6P Original is back on their website. It has had it's "discontinued" status reversed. However, it's MSRP is listed as $88, compared to the 6P Defender, which is listed at $79. That seems the reverse of how they were listed before. The 6P LED and 6P LED Defender are still listed as discontinued. Very confusing...


 I agree, they discontinue 2 of the most well known and dependable flashlights (6PL and G2L) and replace it with a light that features a ugly design, glued head, and a crappy plastic lens which somehow costs more.


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 15, 2011)

Their drop-in concept has reached its limits concerning temperature management. If You want to sell lights on the professional market or mass market they must be able to run on high all the time without overheating. This isn't guaranteed with classic drop-ins.


----------



## Xacto (Jun 15, 2011)

They responded to my post on their Facebook page. Since it is a posting and not a personal message, I hope it okay for the mods for me to post the two messages.

Source on Facebook.
My posting from the 10th of June


> I just received word of all the discontinued products and I am deeply shocked. Even the original Surefire 6P and the Z2 in any incarnation - a big mistake from my point of view and from that of many flashlight fans. The current lineup of lights like the 6PX with its sealed head and lack of parts replaceability (unlike the 6P, Z2, G2,...... C2 linesetc.) reduces this line of products to the level of some chinese FenixOlightThrunite light. I know that Surefire still offers its great warranty, but I would hate to ship a flashlight halfway around the globe to replace a lense someones tooth got stuck in. I am very sorry for the way your product line is currently heading.


 
And their response from today, a few minutes old


> Thorsten, we are discontinuing incandescent models as that technology has been eclipsed by the benefits of LEDs. In order to keep up with the latest technology and consumer demand, we have to make space with future products. We are one of t...he few brands that actually have kept the same models around for 20+ years and will still warranty them as long as we have the means to do so. Also, to keep as much in the USA as possible, somethings have to give. Sorry to dissapoint.


 
If it is not okay to post this (as mentioned before, it was not a personal conversation but a response on their Facebook pinboard), please remove this posting from the thread. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 15, 2011)

I also posted along the same regards on SF's FB page:

My Post:



> Noticed a lot of Incandescent models discontinued on your website the other day...a lot of my favourites. They still have a following in photography, caving,outdoors, etc. (superior color rendition, IR capability, etc.). Do you guys plan on keeping ANY incandescent models in your line-up? Also, how long do you guys plan to have replacement bulbs available for these models? My M4 has a special use, that, unfortunately, can't be replaced by LED...



Their response:



> we have a strong supply of bulbs for most of the lights and will offer them until they're sold out. In regards to color temperature or special color rendering needs, we're working on some first-of-its-kind warm white LEDs that will render like incandescent. The Minimus Vision headlamp will likely be the first product with this new SureFire-only LED.



Two things worhty of mention...

1) r.e. bulbs for discontinued lights "We will offer them *until they are sold out*"
-In short, get as many bulbs for these lights as you think will be necessary for the rets of your life, or find a suitable LED alternative...

2) r.e. Ditching their Incans, they respond starting off with a new minimus: "with this new *SureFire-only* LED."
-This may be interesting...a new "warm" LED??? Is SF stepping to the front of the pack with a new warm LED that actually renders color extremely close to incans??? Be interesting to see what the tint of this "Surefire only" LED...

Hmmmm...either way, I'm disappointed about them essentially dropping the bulbs a well...but, maybe they will have LED heads to place on our "old" M4's with this "superior" warm LED technology???

Oh...


Cheers!

AOW


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm definitely curious about that "SureFire-only LED." If they're really taking tint seriously, the emitter industry might have more incentive to respond with better options.


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 15, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> 2) r.e. Ditching their Incans, they respond starting off with a new minimus: "with this new *SureFire-only* LED."
> -This may be interesting...a new "warm" LED??? Is SF stepping to the front of the pack with a new warm LED that actually renders color extremely close to incans??? Be interesting to see what the tint of this "Surefire only" LED...


 
The Surefire Minimus Vision is marketed as 80 lumens.

There are already LED's being produced that put out 80lm of warm white high CRI light. It's good to hear that Surefire's exploring new emitters, but they're not about to revolutionize the 80 lumen High CRI market.

The SSC P4 S42180 is rated 76lm @ 4000 CCT @ 93 CRI (typ).


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 15, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> The Surefire Minimus Vision is marketed as 80 lumens.
> 
> There are already LED's being produced that put out 80lm of warm white high CRI light. It's good to hear that Surefire's exploring new emitters, but they're not about to revolutionize the 80 lumen High CRI market.
> 
> The SSC P4 S42180 is rated 76lm @ 4000 CCT @ 93 CRI (typ).



Yeah, but this statement here is what made me think it may be something of a different scope...



> we're working on some first-of-its-kind warm white LEDs that will render like incandescent.



Not giving them the benefit of the doubt, but, if it were indeed something new, it wouldn't be the first time SF broke the mold...after all, PK has been a "flashaholic" longer than 95% of the people on here.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 16, 2011)

Nor even the first LED that SureFire have had made to their own design...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 16, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Nor even the first LED that SureFire have had made to their own design...


 
What was the previous one?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 16, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> What was the previous one?


Who said anything it there bring only one? :nana:
But seriously, its always amused me that CPF members never notice


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> 1) r.e. bulbs for discontinued lights "We will offer them *until they are sold out*"
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> AOW


 
Very unfortunate news indeed!

Not a huge issue for most of SureFires popular models, since Lumens Factory (thankfully) hasn't announced plans to drop their SureFire-compatible inca. lamps. A2 owners should seriously consider getting a Strion kit from FiveMega. Streamlight hasn't announced any plans of dropping the inca. Strion, the bulbs are much less expensive (perfect for stocking up anyway), and are brighter in an A2 than the stock A2 bulbs.


But for some models, it's the death blow. I barely even got to enjoy my SF 9AN. I can get replacement rechargeable batteries for it from outside SureFire. But the dual-bulb lamps are a different story . . . Sad news, indeed. :shakehead


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 16, 2011)

Didn't mean to write "one" was gonna edit my post, but wasn't bothered :laughing:

What LED's are you referring to?


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 16, 2011)

> In regards to color temperature or special color rendering needs, we're working on some first-of-its-kind warm white LEDs that will render like incandescent.



My Malkoff M61HCRI is a 90-minimum CRI, 180-200 lumen floody drop-in, that runs for at least 2 hours at that output, with several more hours of usable light, on 2 primary batteries. It sits in my Surefire 6P Original. Dropping it into a $15 Solarforce L2 body would put this light around $80. If Surefire can beat those stats, then I'd be interested. Until then, I'm very pleased with this Malkoff, and I guess I need to stock up on P60 lamps.


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 16, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Didn't mean to write "one" was gonna edit my post, but wasn't bothered :laughing:
> 
> What LED's are you referring to?


 
Since Surefire's pretty heavy into TIR optics, my guess is that they're already using a custom-made emitter in some of their lights and no one has really noticed. With a reflector it's easy to peer down into the bottom and see what's going on, but when it's hidden behind a sealed optic it's more difficult. I don't think size15's is referring to a totally new emitter, I think he means that existing emitters were modified. Maybe an XR-E without the optic attached or a de-domed SSC or something along those lines.

I've got a feeling that they're going to introduce the Vision headlamp as a feeler to see how people respond to a high CRI warm tint. Sort of like they did with the E2L-AA to see how people like a new battery format. If it's a smash hit, we'll probably see more, but if it doesn't sell well, I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 16, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> As of 3:45pm (PST) today (6/14), the 6P Original is back on their website. It has had it's "discontinued" status reversed. However, it's MSRP is listed as $88, compared to the 6P Defender, which is listed at $79. That seems the reverse of how they were listed before. The 6P LED and 6P LED Defender are still listed as discontinued. Very confusing...


 
They have also resurrected the EWP-01 and EWP-02 pens but we know those were on closeout to clear inventory so what's going on?


----------



## Xacto (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> As of 3:45pm (PST) today (6/14), the 6P Original is back on their website. It has had it's "discontinued" status reversed. However, it's MSRP is listed as $88, compared to the 6P Defender, which is listed at $79. That seems the reverse of how they were listed before. The 6P LED and 6P LED Defender are still listed as discontinued. Very confusing...


 
And I just realized that the Z2-S is available again. Strange.... did they hire some webmaster that couldn't keep the light types apart?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 18, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Who said anything it there bring only one? :nana:
> But seriously, its always amused me that CPF members never notice


 
V2 Vampire and U2 Purple Inspector?


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 18, 2011)

After seeing the list of one's they're keeping, shouldn't this thread be renamed "Which flashlights are Surefire keeping"???


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2011)

KROMATICS said:


> V2 Vampire and U2 Purple Inspector?


 
I believe the Vampire dual LED is one as well but the Purple Inspector featured an off the shelf LED.


----------



## KROMATICS (Jun 20, 2011)

So what are the other ones?


----------



## emac (Jun 27, 2011)

I notice on the weapon lights page that the millennium series lights are not discontinued yet...so this would lead me to believe that they will continue to support them and thus the p60 and p61 dropins used? Am I correct in this statement?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jan 4, 2012)

I've noticed that the Surefire e1e is currently listed as discontinued on Surefire's website. 

http://www.surefire.com/E1E-Executive-Elite

Has this been the case for a while, or did they just do this?


----------



## coctailer (Jan 4, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> I've noticed that the Surefire e1e is currently listed as discontinued on Surefire's website.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/E1E-Executive-Elite
> 
> Has this been the case for a while, or did they just do this?



I bought the remaining inventory of E1Es from Surefire.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am interested to see where the company goes. I am a SF fan and own several SF lights. I have enjoyed purchasing some incan modes that were previously out of reach. I do not like the looks of the X series, and I do not like the fact that you cannot use a P60 drop-in with the new series of lights. I hope to see some lights with that capability in the future. I have tried other lights, but I keep coming back to SF.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 4, 2012)

FPSRelic said:


> I've noticed that the Surefire e1e is currently listed as discontinued on Surefire's website.
> 
> Has this been the case for a while, or did they just do this?



The E1e was on the original master list in April (see post 7)


----------



## Dr Evil (Jan 7, 2012)

They have G2s, G3s and E1Es where I am currently located. There are at least 2 colors available for the G2s. Not sure if anybody would be interested. I already went for a G3 and E1E. All of them are incan. I'll be leaving in about 4 1/2 months but I'm not sure if they'll last that long.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess this is what I get for being out of it for so long.  im so glad I managed to get a C2 before they discontinued it. Now I need to hunt for a C3

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2012)

Crenshaw said:


> I guess this is what I get for being out of it for so long.  im so glad I managed to get a C2 before they discontinued it. Now I need to hunt for a C3
> 
> Crenshaw



Thankfully your timing isn't too bad. There should still be plenty for sale on store shelves that sell SF lights. And, there's always the CPF MarketPlace for one in used but excellent condition.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 12, 2012)

yes I shall be looking for a c3 on mp. i'm still waiting for the updated l1.. namely lx1. it's been something like 3 years? 

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2012)

Crenshaw said:


> yes I shall be looking for a c3 on mp. i'm still waiting for the updated l1.. namely lx1. it's been something like 3 years?
> 
> Crenshaw



Sadly, SureFire has put the LX1 on hold indefinitely in order to concentrate on other projects. I had Milky make an L1 *extreme* for me. Basically what the LX1 should have been, but using an L1 as the host. Works great! Wasn't too expensive either. Wait time was very long though. I knew Scott was overloaded with customer requests before I had him work his magic on my L1, but seems it was even worse than even I had imagined.


----------

